# mobile base for tools



## TDW (Mar 25, 2010)

Anybody have any good plans for a mobile base for thier tools? Ihave tried 2 different designs - 1 for a heavy combination air filter - work top - and outfeed table. Another for a large craftsman band saw. Both function but are not really good. I would like to find a good design to try to make the tools in my shop a bit more mobile.
Help Please


----------



## DragonLady (Mar 2, 2010)

I built this one, and I like it, but I don't move my bandsaw around a lot. Everything else is going to be on a rolling cabinet.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Check out the Shop Fox selection at Grizzly.I have 3 of them and love them.


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

I like this one that Fooj came up with.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I have one that is semi home built. Its the kit that Rockler has with the corners/wheels, and you add your own stretchers. I have it on my RAS and it works good.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

I have carts made using a wheel barrel design, 2 wheels at one end and handle at other. When you lift the handle the wheels touch the floor making it easy to roll.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Tom,

I forgot to mention if you can get your hands on Shop Notes magazine, issue 115, which is recent, they have a plan in there for a mobile base that looks nice.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I put a Shop Fox under my band saw and it is terrific. I cut down the stretchers to fit the footprint of the saw cabinet … is still sturdy, but takes up a minimal amount of floor space.

-Gerry


----------



## DonJ (Sep 28, 2008)

I got some 2" L-stock and my FIL welded them to the right size. Then he welded the casters that Woodcraft sells. I wouldn't use those casters for real heavy machinery, but I used them for a contractor saw, small jointer and a router table and it works fine. We have a place here in San Antonio that sells "seconds" of all kinds of steel bar/extruded bars. Maybe where you live has something like that as well.


----------



## Gator (May 2, 2008)

I have General machines under everything except my table saw - they work great.

Gator


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

The Shop Fox & the Jet bases are great. The HTC base is a nightmare to assemble. What you get in the box is a pile of steel angle iron & a double handful of nuts, washers & bolts. In my time at the woodworking store were I worked I put together 10 to 15 of these rascals together. It wasn't what you would call a pleasant experience.

Pop


----------

